
Let’s Rethink Space: Does space exist without objects, or is it made by them? - pmcpinto
http://nautil.us/issue/32/space/lets-rethink-space
======
misja111
I wonder if dropping locality as a fundamental property and considering it as
an emerging property instead, might make it possible to describe what happens
inside an black hole?

Because with the conventional views on locality, black holes are singularities
in space and since our laws of physics depend on location, they are not
defined in black holes where location itself is not defined. When locality is
a property which might or might not emerge based on a physical context and
some deeper physical laws, it should still be possible to describe the laws of
physics inside a black hole because they don't depend on location anymore.

~~~
norea-armozel
That's not exactly right in terms of the description of a blackhole. A
blackhole can have a singularity (there's formulations of blackholes without
them), but it is not the singularity itself.

As for the question of what it would with regard to the singularity inside a
blackhole, my guess is nothing unless you make some fundamental assumptions
that the geometry of space/time cannot collapse into an infinitely small and
dense point. Because the notion of locality doesn't mean much to the idea of a
gravitational singularity. They'll still exist just as happily in a non-local
universe as they do in a local one if distances are arbitrary. Or rather I
should say if geometry/shape is arbitrary for all objects.

What makes them a royal pain in the butt is the fact the solutions meant to
remove them often leave lots of other assumptions in the air that don't quite
square with observations like loop quantum gravity (LIGO I believe knocked out
one formulation of it recently). So, until we can find some observable
phenomena beyond entanglement that makes it apparent locality and spacetime as
we understand it doesn't exist we're going to have to trust the current models
we do have.

------
teddyh
Paywall.

~~~
xlm1717
You can still read the article. They're just using it as an opportunity to
sell a subscription.

